# Greenhorn Student Looking for Work



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

*Ray McDuffie (16)*​ 
*Greenhorn Needs Job*
have personal fishing/boating experience
*rig poles/fix reels
*clean fish
*detail boat
*cut bait
*catch bait​ 
*dependable
*honest​ Fished all my life and love the water.

CAN WORK WEEKENDS, HOLIDAYS, AND SPRING AND SUMMER BREAK
PLEASE CALL 
251-609-1576​


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great post and resume young man! Hope a local Cap't will take you under his wing as I suspect you will be a great success with that attitude!

Good Luck! :thumbup: Keep us updated as many will be watching and pulling for you.

Jimmy


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

If you're a college student, look into internship positions with some of the larger companies. GE comes to mind for this area. You may not get to do the fishing you want to do now, but you will set yourself up for a future of fishing you can _afford _and hopefully you will not have to compete for a job once you graduate...JMHO

Oops... Just saw the 16 so I doubt you're a college student yet, but something to keep in mind. Good luck to you.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

He is now 17, just couldn't figure out how to edit original post. Still looking for work.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

excelrfg said:


> Ray McDuffie (16)
> 
> Greenhorn Needs Job
> have personal fishing/boating experience
> ...


Good luck brother! Hit the charter docks and talk to anyone that will listen. Get to know the capt and deckhands. Give your info to anyone that will take. Word travels fast man!


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you Marmidor, will do.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Still looking for work.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Bump


----------

